# Tractor Data Site



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is something I did last night just fer the fun of it --- set out to compare the 8n Ford with a Farmall H. I know most of you would be able to come up with these types of comparisons just off the top of your head, but I can not. 

Besides finding that I have a lot of dead links in my Bookmarks here is the results of my search:

The 8n was built from 1947 to 1952
524,000 were built
Drawbar HP 23.16
PTO HP 27.32
4 cylinder engine with a total of 119.7 ci displacement
Weight 2,714 lbs.

The Farmall H was built from 1939 to 1953
391,227 were built
Drawbar HP 25.5
Belt HP 27.9
4 cylinder engine with a total of 152.1 ci displacement
Weight 3,875 lbs.

If any of you would like to check my figures or do a comparison of your own, I’m including a link below. Old Fords and Farmalls are not the only tractors the site has listings for and there is much more information on each tractor than I used in my comparison. 

This link could be in the archives of this site somewhere. It was easier for me to find it in my own bookmarks. Just thought since, I wanted to find and use it, some of you might also.

* Tractor Data*


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - that's one handy site! I used it when I was looking for a smaller tractor - I wanted 40+ HP, but needed a smaller frame so I could get my old bones on/off the thing!


----------

